# AMR Hiring(Socal)



## EMTMike51 (Mar 14, 2016)

New this thread..

Has anyone had any success with getting hired on by AMR in either Santa Barbara, Santa Clarita, Los Angeles(90016 area code) or Moorpark/Oxnard? 

I took the written test passed it at Moorpark AMR in January and have had applications in at these locations since December. 

Now I have applied again what seems to be a new job posting for the same location. Please advise anyone else been experiencing this with these locations or currently work for them? I am an EMT  by the way with roughly year and half of experience and a bachelors degree.


----------



## mint_condition (Mar 15, 2016)

EMTMike51 said:


> New this thread..
> 
> Has anyone had any success with getting hired on by AMR in either Santa Barbara, Santa Clarita, Los Angeles(90016 area code) or Moorpark/Oxnard?
> 
> ...




Moorpark doesn't hire very many EMTs, if any at all. Their system is dual medic with a few 1:1 cars, so most EMTs stay. Santa Clarita and Los Angeles are probably your best bet. 90016 is a new station for AMR LACO so I know they are pushing hard to get units up at that location, try emailing HR to check on your status. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Qulevrius (Mar 15, 2016)

AMR Ventura Co is impossible to get into as an EMT, unless you're 'pulled in'. As of now, they put all EMTs through Gold Coast, but they're over capacity on EMTs at the moment. AMR overhired, a lot of new hires are part-timers and the full-time guys taking a huge OT hit.


----------



## JohnTheEMT (Mar 15, 2016)

I believe your best bet would be AMR santa clarita. They hire tons of emts per month ! Forget about AMR ventura co and focus on getting hired with LA co. Trust me, i was in the same boat and i am now trying to transfer out to ventura but it is almost impossible. You might have a good chance with gold coast but you will be stuck in a ift rig for a long time before running 911 calls. Another good company is lifeline in ventura. Good luck out thers!


----------



## gonefishing (Mar 15, 2016)

Alot of the apps right now are being turned over to Bowers.  I think after 6 months there you can transfer out.


----------



## aquabear (Mar 15, 2016)

AMR Santa Babrara tests completely separately from other "So Cal" counties because they use a different HR office in the Sacramento area. They do hire EMTs, but new hires typically start off as part time and can request full time status when a shift opens up. And like I've said in previous posts, get a job outside of LA/OC. Don't settle for being a gurney jockey for fire.


----------



## Nick15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Beware though of getting hired in Santa Clarita or anywhere in LA county with AMR. They're backed up with their hires right now by a lot. My friend got hired in Santa Clarita in December and is still waiting to start training. The best option would be for the Washington station or to work in the antelope valley. They seem to be starting quicker than everyone else in the county.


----------



## EMTMike51 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thank you to everyone that replied the input has been super helpful! I didn't realize AMR was so backed up in the SoCal region. Even though they still have EMT postings for all of those locations. I received an email about the hiring process starting next month for Santa Barbara AMR. Lifeline in Ventura is holding interviews soon as well for anyone pursuing employment with them. Anyone have an insight with Lifeline besides what is on their website?


----------



## JohnTheEMT (Mar 17, 2016)

Not much other than they run IFT for ventura county and provide 911 services to the ojai valley. A good county to work for is santa barbara or ventura if your trying to pursue AMR. I would say halls ambulance is the place where you want to go and make a career. Good luck out there


----------



## Nick15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Lifeline as far as I know is only full time. When I interviewed with them in October it either would have been a Sunday, Monday, Tuesday or a Thursday, Friday, Saturday shift with every other Wednesday rotating to work. If you want to work 911, they made it seem like it was almost impossible to even grab an overtime shift to work or get the seniority to work on one. The one positive thing though was that they send people to paramedic school at Ventura college.


----------



## wtferick (Mar 18, 2016)

Took me about 6 months to actually interview at AMR Rancho/Redlands. So like others have said. Apply and wait.... A long time...


----------



## LaurenG (Sep 15, 2016)

Looking to transfer to LA. Would like 911 as a Paramedic. Currently with AMR in the state. I don't mind transfer or changing. Who runs 911 close to Burbank? Should I go to San Gabriel or Santa Clarita? Who pays more? Please help. 
HR sucks and I can't get ahold of anyone for AMR.


----------



## aquabear (Sep 15, 2016)

LaurenG said:


> Looking to transfer to LA. Would like 911 as a Paramedic. Currently with AMR in the state. I don't mind transfer or changing. Who runs 911 close to Burbank? Should I go to San Gabriel or Santa Clarita? Who pays more? Please help.
> HR sucks and I can't get ahold of anyone for AMR.


If you aren't familiar with the way LA county is run, if you aren't a firefighter/paramedic, you are a gurney jockey. Period. Even if you have your P-Card. If you want to function as a paramedic you're going to have to look outside of LA/OC. AMR has great 911 operations in Ventura and Santa Barbara counties, along with good (and less paid) 911 operations in San Bernardino and Riverside Counties. I know someone is going to say "hey check out Hall Ambulance in Kern county blah, blah, blah" but since it sounds like you are trying to do an internal transfer with AMR, I'll leave them out of this post.

If you are having problems with HR, talk to your ops directly and they should provide you with the email for the HR generalist for your county or region. When I did an internal transfer, I applied for a position on the AMR careers page, in the application there should be a check box for internal transfers. Divisions only take transfers if you have at least 6 months on, the division has open positions and you are released by your current division. You can also call the division you are interested in transferring into and speak with them directly to see if they can help.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 15, 2016)

Or you could ditch "the borg" altogether, and try Hall. We need good people...


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 15, 2016)

Weather you jump ship to hall or do a internal transfer just please, for the love of God stay out of LACo. Yes it is as bad as everyone says. REMS isn't all that bad. Pam springs and hemet are the best divisions in REMS. I hear ICEMA (San bernardino) isn't bad either. AMR Ventura and Santa Barbara I no nothing about, but the counties are nice.


----------



## aquabear (Sep 15, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Or you could ditch "the borg" altogether, and try Hall. We need good people...



Like I said... lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 15, 2016)

aquabear said:


> Like I said... lol


Apologies, I perused through your post without fully reading it. No need ro beat a dead horse with the Hall thing on my end, just speaking from first hand experience.


----------



## gonefishing (Sep 15, 2016)

LaurenG said:


> Looking to transfer to LA. Would like 911 as a Paramedic. Currently with AMR in the state. I don't mind transfer or changing. Who runs 911 close to Burbank? Should I go to San Gabriel or Santa Clarita? Who pays more? Please help.
> HR sucks and I can't get ahold of anyone for AMR.


Los Angeles pays close to minimum wage and its all IFT no 911.  LA city fire runs the show for ems in LA and county fire for county.  In Burbank its all in house with Burbank fire department.  In So CAL in these big expensive citys its what helps the fire departments justify having 14 guys on at the same time in one house and having the newest top of the line gear.  While both taxing for the service annually and billing $3k for a 5 minute transport on the same day.
God bless the IAFF.   You want 911 close to LA or Burbank? Go to Hall Ambulance a little over an hour from Burbank.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnTheEMT (Sep 15, 2016)

Do yourself a favor and transfer somewhere else. Like everyone here has said, You are just a gurney jockey for county and a ambulance driver in the eyes of many. you won't use any of your als skills. You operate bls until fire arrives and takes over . The only time you do use your special skills is on a stand by. Im in the same boat as you and i am in the process of leaving LA and going for SB or Riverside county. Good luck


----------



## LaurenG (Sep 15, 2016)

Well I guess now if 911 isn't a option other than Santa Clarita what about who pays the most. I have experience and just need a decent income before finding better employment.


----------



## JohnTheEMT (Sep 15, 2016)

Look, if you really want to come to LA county. Your best bet at making a decent amout of money will be going with a IFT company. I hear liberty pays their medics 21 an hour . If you want to transfer out here to santa clarita or any division of amr the pay wont be so great but thats why we have overtime since their is a shortage of medics here.


----------



## gonefishing (Sep 15, 2016)

LaurenG said:


> Well I guess now if 911 isn't a option other than Santa Clarita what about who pays the most. I have experience and just need a decent income before finding better employment.


Before AMR bought and shut down Bowers they were the highest paid and largest private als provider.  I wouldn't go to anything in LA.  Amr ventura county is hiring and pays decent.  Most amr is paying is $14 to $16 an hour.  Definitely look into Hall ambulance they pay based on experience are well known and not corporate.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 15, 2016)

LaurenG said:


> Well I guess now if 911 isn't a option other than Santa Clarita what about who pays the most. I have experience and just need a decent income before finding better employment.



If you want to be a real medic and get to use all the fun skills then stay out of LACo. Go to a county that doesn't use the "mother may I" system like Riverside Co. San Bernardino Co. and Kern Co. are just a couple examples.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 15, 2016)

LaurenG said:


> Looking to transfer to LA. Would like 911 as a Paramedic. Currently with AMR in the state. I don't mind transfer or changing. Who runs 911 close to Burbank? Should I go to San Gabriel or Santa Clarita? Who pays more? Please help.
> HR sucks and I can't get ahold of anyone for AMR.


https://www.governmentjobs.com/careers/sierramadre

You could always try your luck with these guys, though I don't know much about their program, or set up (perhaps someone on here does, and can elaborate furtber).

As you can see, the pay may also be an issue for you, best of luck.


----------



## gonefishing (Sep 15, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> https://www.governmentjobs.com/careers/sierramadre
> 
> You could always try your luck with these guys, though I don't know much about their program, or set up (perhaps someone on here does, and can elaborate furtber).
> 
> As you can see, the pay may also be an issue for you, best of luck.


Volunteer Department.  Pay is extremely low.  1 to 2, 24 hour shifts a week.  Great department and great group of guys.  Extremely low call volume.  Large wealthy geriatric community.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 15, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Volunteer Department.  Pay is extremely low.  1 to 2, 24 hour shifts a week.  Great department and great group of guys.  Extremely low call volume.  Large wealthy geriatric community.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Boom, there it is. She'd mentioned "close to Burbank", so I figured slide down from the valley, and take the 210, easy peasy lemon squeezy!


----------



## gonefishing (Sep 15, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Boom, there it is. She'd mentioned "close to Burbank", so I figured slide down from the valley, and take the 210, easy peasy lemon squeezy!


Yea but medics don't last long there. 
 I've worked with only one guy in the past that really seemed to enjoy it. 


Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

